# Epoxy prob.



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I am in the process of finally making my first crank, I put the epoxy on yesterday at 6:00pm It had been 24 hours and it still has a stick to it. It says the drying time is 8 hours, Did i not put in even amounts or something? Also I see what is so addictive about making these baits, That was all i could think about last night, color patterns, bodies, ect.. lol


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

It maybe that the epoxy was not mixed 100 percent. What kind where you using? We can start from there.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I was using the Devcon 2 ton epoxy, w/ 30 min working time and 2 hr handling time.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Unequal amounts or not mixed properly.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Throw it away it is old. Although not a lure maker I have found epoxy to have a shelf life and when old it reamains tacky forever. The good news is that you can put fresh stuff right over it with no ill effects.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I probably didn't mix it all the way. I only stirred it for a short amount of time b4 i started to apply the epoxy.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

You have to mix it good. It is a fine line. Mix it too long the working time is reduced. Not enough........ sticky. As Reo stated I have had some old stuff also that was never right from the start.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I put on another coat and it was hard in almost an hur and a half, I'm sure that was what my problem was.


----------

